# Removing Old Labels



## RAMROD (Mar 24, 2005)

Have been removing old labels from the 3 cases ipicked uplast night. Used hot water in the bottles to get the labels off but still have some sticky on the bottles and a few with a lot of sticky on the bottles. I used TRI-FLOW which is like WD-40, sprayed it on a napkin then wiped side of bottle then wipe with a little alcohol then wipe dry and whala clean.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for that nice bit of info, Rodd. I am hardheaded when it comes to cleaning bottles, and some get trashed out of frustration.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

Goof-off works as well. I swear by it, but it's best to do outside either in the garage or out-outside. It stinks up the whole house otherwise.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 30, 2005)

I have 2 cases soaking in the tub right now, my son said soak for an
hour hotest water you can get, I bought some goo gone if I need it. But
I am into the DEB's pasta e fagioli and some leftover white wine right
now...can the bottles soak till morning..lol


----------



## masta (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote from my article in newsletter back in February:
Cleaning the Outside 


Cleaning the used bottles can be a challenge but I have found a straightforward approach, which works, well for me. I have a deep plastic sink set up in the basement where I do all my cleaning/washing which beats the heck out of carry everything up the stairs to the kitchen and making a mess in the wife’s space! I use a scraper sold in the paint section of your local hardware store which you can replace the razor blades to scrape the labels off under hot running water. Replace the blade often; scraping the glass does dull them. Work horizontally across the bottle and most labels come off fairly easily. The hot water helps soften the glue but I have found some labels actually get stickier with hot water. For these problem ones I use product called Goo Gone (also found in the paint section) to help dissolve the glue. After you have the labels removed I use a SOS pad to scrub the remaining glue off and then rinse in hot water.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 30, 2005)

I knew I heard that goo gone somewhere here.. thanks


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

For those of us who have to use the wifes space what does this goo gone smell like?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 30, 2005)

It smells like turpentine. Just opena window if you are doing this indoors.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 30, 2005)

goo gone smells like oranges, but use rubber gloves when using.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

I believe I will stick with the WD-40 I cant stand strong smells like that.


----------

